# I reported a minor trying to get a ride to Uber; Uber responds by threatening me with deactivation



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?














































Hmmm..... I seem to remember Uber sending me an email a few days ago. Now, what was the title. Let's see....










Yeah uh-huh, they've got my back. Total morons.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

STOP
WRITING
EMAILS
AND
CALL
INSTEAD

Has anyone ever had a successful email exchange with support? I can’t remember ever hearing about any and I know I haven’t


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

No I mean call them back, don’t respond via email.

Come on you know what I meant


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> No I mean call them back, don't respond via email.
> 
> Come on you know what I meant


No, I think from now on I will only communicate by them by email so that there is a record of everything. For all I know the phone support moron may have logged the support incident as me having reported myself as having transported a child. Who knows.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I think from now on I will only communicate by them by email so that there is a record of everything. For all I know the phone support moron may have logged the support incident as me having reported myself as having transported a child. Who knows.


Ok, can't disagree with that.

Have you seen other people mention this exact thing happening? Because I swear I've seen this before, someone reports a minor trying to get a ride and Uber rep logs it as driver gave the ride to underage minor.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Ok, can't disagree with that.
> 
> Have you seen other people mention this exact thing happening? Because I swear I've seen this before, someone reports a minor trying to get a ride and Uber rep logs it as driver gave the ride to underage minor.


Not that I've seen - Uber flipping it around and accusing a driver of doing what he is reporting is a new one on me. Just goes to show that there is no limit on new ways to come up with gibberish I suppose.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, Uber flipping it around and accusing a driver of doing what he is reporting is a new one on me. Just goes to show that there is no limit on new ways to come up with gibberish I suppose.


I don't think they purposely flipped it on you, I think their reporting system may not have a preset option for "reporting an underaged rider attempting to get rides". I think they only have an option for "report underaged rider (being given a ride)", and the incompetent person you talked to chose that option.

They're dangerously stupid


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> I don't think they purposely flipped it on you, I think their reporting system may not have a preset option for "reporting an underaged rider attempting to get rides". I think they only have an option for "report underaged rider (being given a ride)", and the incompetent person you talked to chose that option.
> 
> They're dangerously stupid


Could be. Also, obviously it's not a good idea to have non-English speaking CSRs trying to work with and provide assistance to English speaking drivers.

And, yes, I don't think they do things purposely badly.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


Do as FUber does. Threaten to go to ALL media outlets with proof of and their threat of deactivation. 
That is the only language FUber understands!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


Moral of the story, don't report an underage kid again. If their parents can't keep tabs on them, then the parents have to endure the trauma when something bad happens. It's out of your hands. If you ever get a complaint against you, all you need to say is, "I asked their age, they told me 18, and off we went." Next.


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> No I mean call them back, don't respond via email.
> 
> Come on you know what I meant


For seriously stuff like this. they make you reply to the email fyi..


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


The old "specialized team" trick.

Same thing I went through when I contacted them last week for the same reason... but no worries, they've had lots of Special High Intensity Training.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> The old "specialized team" trick.
> 
> Same thing I went through when I contacted them last week for the same reason... but no worries, they've had lots of Special High Intensity Training.


Did they threaten to fire you too?



Trump Economics said:


> Moral of the story, don't report an underage kid again. If their parents can't keep tabs on them, then the parents have to endure the trauma when something bad happens. It's out of your hands. If you ever get a complaint against you, all you need to say is, "I asked their age, they told me 18, and off we went." Next.


I always report it. Once, a rejected child filed a false report against me, resulting in a temporary suspension while Uber "investigated". I had already reported the child, so that probably helped get my account turned back on. I offered to supply dashcam video to show that the child was a liar, but they didn't want to see it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> STOP
> WRITING
> EMAILS
> AND
> ...


I have. Now you can't say that anymore.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Wow. I would have used a much less polite word.



HotUberMess said:


> STOP
> WRITING
> EMAILS
> AND
> ...


My experiences with phone calls have actually been much worse. They spoke ZERO English. It was painful.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Did they threaten to fire you too?


No I didn't get that particular "specialized" treatment. Just constant mention of the "specialized team" BS when I called, followed by a trail of increasingly senseless emails back and forth.



HotUberMess said:


> STOP
> WRITING
> EMAILS
> AND
> ...


Generally no successful (or intelligible, for that matter) exchange of emails with them, but, the only positive is that it is documented for CYA issues. So I'd say a combination of both calls and emails.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

If at second you don't succeed with email or phone, get thine posterior to a GLH!

Phone and app/email support are NOT Uber employees and are located on the other side of the world. They have no concept whatsoever about what goes on over here.

You know what they say about doing the same thing over and over and over, expecting a different result, don't you?


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> The old "specialized team" trick.
> 
> Same thing I went through when I contacted them last week for the same reason... but no worries, they've had lots of Special High Intensity Training.


Their specialized team is a room full of chimpanzees with typewriters.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Their specialized team is a room full of chimpanzees with typewriters.


You're being unfair to chimpanzees


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

BillGsa said:


> You're being unfair to chimpanzees


I know. They hate the carbon paper. Too bad.


----------



## wonderfulcarscent (Aug 26, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I think from now on I will only communicate by them by email so that there is a record of everything. For all I know the phone support moron may have logged the support incident as me having reported myself as having transported a child. Who knows.


You did the right thing by turning yourself in.

Just kidding.


----------



## Uber Steve LV (Sep 28, 2015)

It seems in one of their responses, a minor actually reported you for transporting them? WTF


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Uber Steve LV said:


> It seems in one of their responses, a minor actually reported you for transporting them? WTF


Maybe but it's just as likely the Uber rep wrote down OP's own report incorrectly.

I mean, who even knows?!
It's FUber!


----------



## TribalWay (Sep 11, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> I know. They hate the carbon paper. Too bad.


I dont want to come off as lame or conascending.....

But you all do realize that akl your message exchanges with uber are automated right? When you send a message to uber their system scans it and indexes keywords and has an algorithim for selecting pre written responses.

The system is far from perfect.


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Then my opinion of Uber has descended even lower. They can't even get the spelling and grammar right on pre-written responses...?



TribalWay said:


> I dont want to come off as lame or conascending.....
> 
> But you all do realize that akl your message exchanges with uber are automated right? When you send a message to uber their system scans it and indexes keywords and has an algorithim for selecting pre written responses.
> 
> The system is far from perfect.


----------



## TribalWay (Sep 11, 2018)

LAS0023 said:


> Then my opinion of Uber has descended even lower. They can't even get the spelling and grammar right on pre-written responses...?


Definately not lol. Remember the responses are written by humans. The system indexes keywords from your message runs it thru their algorithm and and chooses a pre written response (which could have grammerical errors).


----------



## n00ps (Oct 24, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Ok, can't disagree with that.
> 
> Have you seen other people mention this exact thing happening? Because I swear I've seen this before, someone reports a minor trying to get a ride and Uber rep logs it as driver gave the ride to underage minor.


I think this happens because the email is not a real person. These are emails automatically produced using algorithms that identify key words and put together what the program senses is the most proper response.

Call. Talk to a real person and/or go to a hub and speak to a supervisor.

These email exchanges are ridiculous.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


First of all this made me literally laugh out loud. I'm sorry this happened to you, but damn that is some funny stuff.

I think they do this stuff on purpose. Back when it was allowed, I've requested Uber change a rating I left a pax and had my rating instantly drop. Way too fast for a pax to have requested their rating of me be adjusted in retaliation. That was their way of telling me to stop doing it. I think this was Uber's way of saying to stop reporting minors.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

n00ps said:


> I think this happens because the email is not a real person. These are emails automatically produced using algorithms that identify key words and put together what the program senses is the most proper response.
> 
> Call. Talk to a real person and/or go to a hub and speak to a supervisor.
> 
> These email exchanges are ridiculous.


Not that I doubt you at all because, Uber is Uber, but where did you find this out? I'm interested in finding out more about it


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

TribalWay said:


> I dont want to come off as lame or conascending.....
> 
> But you all do realize that akl your message exchanges with uber are automated right? When you send a message to uber their system scans it and indexes keywords and has an algorithim for selecting pre written responses.
> 
> The system is far from perfect.


Cyborg chimps.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Uber is becoming a total joke. From games with the dispatch where they deprioritize veteran drivers to the comical oversaturation of drivers and the ridiculous support. I'm really kicking myself for not getting out a year ago.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Another go F#&_ yourself from our wondered bald ass homely F, Dara


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Copy/paste that exchange to Uber's Twitter account, and also to Dara's Twitter. The last thing they want right now is to be viewed as incompetent and impersonal.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Collect the cancel fee and no need to report to Uber. Let a parent call Uber and complain about the cancel fee and tell Uber their son is a minor. 

Cancel fee is the consequence for rider/parent. And reward for drivers time. If every driver did this, word would spread and it would stop. 

Calling or emailing Uber serves no purpose. If they wanted to remove minors from the platform they would simply do a ad campaign.


----------



## _Adonis_ (Aug 20, 2018)

Uber does not actually care about minors using the platforms to get rides. Any driver wasting his time trying to be Paul Blart Rideshare Cop and "reporting" underage pax to U/L is doing just that...wasting their time. These companies do not actually care and do not ban accounts based on this.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Those people don't know or care what they are doing, they just select the closest form they can think of, they may be in India and not making much money and probably get in trouble if they don't select a response in 15 seconds.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> If they wanted to remove minors from the platform they would simply do a ad campaign.


Yes, if they wanted to stop this, they could. I don't hear of any minors that have been able to successfully apply for credit cards, or any 12 year olds obtaining driving licences from DMV, for example.


_Adonis_ said:


> Any driver wasting his time trying to be Paul Blart Rideshare Cop and "reporting" underage pax to U/L is doing just that...wasting their time.


No, it's important to document that the pax was a child / drunk / abusive or whatever just in case a false complaint comes in later from the pax. That's the only reason to do it.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, it's important to document that the pax was a child / drunk / abusive or whatever just in case a false complaint comes in later from the pax. That's the only reason to do it.


Reported 2 today, if it keeps me from wasting my time with them it's worth it .


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> ... the ridiculous support...


"_So your main concern is that support is ridiculous. May I put you on a brief hold to research your issue?_"


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

HotUberMess said:


> Has anyone ever had a successful email exchange with support? I can't remember ever hearing about any and I know I haven't


Yes but I have to unleash my inner Samuel L Jackson on Rohit...


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> Yes but I have to unleash my inner Samuel L Jackson on Rohit...
> 
> View attachment 259215
> View attachment 259216


You sure you don't need to unleash your inner Liam Neeson instead?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I turn down kids all the time, if an adult is too lazy to look out for their kid I don't want to be a surrogate parent. I turn down at least 3 a week and never heard a word from FUBER.
Don't ever volunteer info on yourself, 90 percent of people in prison are there because of their own mouths.


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Copy and paste response, I got the same one for reporting a minor and denying the trip.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Just cancel, no colllect, move on. No way the minor can then connect you to the cancellation and file any kind of report. 

Stop trying to be a Boy Scout, change the world and all that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> Just cancel, no colllect, move on.


If you want to collect $0 after you've spend time and gas driving to a pax only to have your time wasted for free, that's on you. I, however, require the no show fee.


> No way the minor can then connect you to the cancellation and file any kind of report.


Wrong. I once had a request from a child who, when I told him that I would not take him, immediately cancelled his own trip. He then submitted a false report to Uber, claiming that he cancelled because "the driver had a person riding along in the car with him". I couldn't cancel the trip in that instance because the child had his finger on the trigger waiting to do it himself and then false file.


> Stop trying to be a Boy Scout, change the world and all that.


Protecting your driver account from false claims by reporting incidents to Uber has nothing to do with "being a boy scout" or "changing the world". Don't be so childish.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

The Gift of Fish, it seems you like to swirl around with the drama that paxholes bring and are willing to waste considerable time and energy to do so. More power to you.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> The Gift of Fish, it seems you like to swirl around with the drama that paxholes bring and are willing to waste considerable time and energy to do so. More power to you.


"Swirling around with drama", huh? Sounds quite dramatic and colourful to me, lol.

I would challenge you to a battle of wits but I see that you are unarmed. Unfortunately your contributions to this thread do not meet my minimum standards for interest or, indeed, intelligence. So onto the ignore list you go; bye for now!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I would challenge you to a battle of wits but I see that you are unarmed. Unfortunately your contributions to this thread do not meet my minimum standards for interest or, indeed, intelligence. So onto the ignore list you go; bye for now!


I'm losing sleep


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Isn’t this every lawyer’s wet dream? Uber’s terms of service say we’re not to take unaccompanied minors and to report them. Driver follows rules and reports minor, Uber shifts the blame onto the driver and threatens with deactivation.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Isn't this every lawyer's wet dream? Uber's terms of service say we're not to take unaccompanied minors and to report them. Driver follows rules and reports minor, Uber shifts the blame onto the driver and threatens with deactivation.


I see what you're saying, but probably not. In order for lawyers to be interested, they have to smell money; a loss of some kind to be recovered, and I didn't suffer any loss from this incident.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> Isn't this every lawyer's wet dream? Uber's terms of service say we're not to take unaccompanied minors and to report them. Driver follows rules and reports minor, Uber shifts the blame onto the driver and threatens with deactivation.


That would make for an amazing about of negative press.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I see what you're saying, but probably not. In order for lawyers to be interested, they have to smell money; a loss of some kind to be recovered, and I didn't suffer any loss from this incident.


Not necessarily, plenty of young lawyers that would take this just get famous.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Transeau said:


> Not necessarily, plenty of young lawyers that would take this just get famous.


I think you missed my point - there are no damages here that I could claim. What would I claim that my own personal loss was of Uber's failure to take responsibility?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I see what you're saying, but probably not. In order for lawyers to be interested, they have to smell money; a loss of some kind to be recovered, and I didn't suffer any loss from this incident.


In most cases, yes. But you don't have to necessarily suffer monetary losses for a lawyer to take your case. I mean they're essentially violating their own terms of service and threatening you with deactivation for following their own ToS, hilarious. And of course if you spoke to someone from the United States this wouldn't have happened, but it's not your fault they have incompetent support who can't comprehend basic English.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> In most cases, yes. But you don't have to necessarily suffer monetary losses for a lawyer to take your case. I mean they're essentially violating their own terms of service and threatening you with deactivation for following their own ToS, hilarious. And of course if you spoke to someone from the United States this wouldn't have happened, but it's not your fault they have incompetent support who can't comprehend basic English.


Correct, a loss does not have to be monetary in order for a case to be brought. For example, when I was rear ended by an idiot texting on his phone, I suffered physical loss (pain, injury, loss of mobility) and I could claim compensation for it. I contacted lawyers, they could all smell the compensation money and they were falling over themselves for me to retain them. However, in this case I personally suffered no ill-effects or loss of any kind, monetary or not, from Uber failing to take action and threatening me.

I guess a lawyer _could _try to claim that Uber's threatening behaviour and false accusations caused me some kind of emotional damage (this is California, after all) and that I am owed compensation for it but I think that'd be stretching things very far.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> You sure you don't need to unleash your inner Liam Neeson instead?


I've got this.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Step 1 Verify name.

Step 2 Verify age.

Step 3 TOS prohibits unaccompanied minors.

Step 4 Be verbally abused OR
Decline to speak to Mommy.

Step 5 Run out the clock and cancel.

Step 6 Go on with life. No report to Uber.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I think you missed my point - there are no damages here that I could claim. What would I claim that my own personal loss was of Uber's failure to take responsibility?


I believe the benefit would be for the drivers as a whole and not an individual. As we are in California, there may be a large settlement for violating state laws as well as their own ToS


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Transeau said:


> I believe the benefit would be for the drivers as a whole and not an individual. As we are in California, there may be a large settlement for violating state laws as well as their own ToS


We're talking different languages here; you're not understanding my point.

Anyway, I do agree with you that Uber should stop violating their terms of service. They also badly need some outside help to assist them in setting up functional customer support, obviously.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

I think it was the CBS Sunday morning show. They had a reporter order rides. They had cameramen hiding in the shadows. They employed child actors to attempt to get the ride. When some shmuck said yes they swooped in like dateline.


----------



## BLBorgia (Nov 28, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I think from now on I will only communicate by them by email so that there is a record of everything. For all I know the phone support moron may have logged the support incident as me having reported myself as having transported a child. Who knows.


I record my phone calls. Check your state laws. Ohio is a one-party consent.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


How ridiculous of them.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


Sad for doing the right thing. Hope your fortunes end well


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Couldn't agree more. I've sent couple of canceled minor ride attempts report and here what i got... (see attached)
Seem like they just sending random response scripts without even getting into the root cause of reported issues.

p.s. Checked my driver app and it still up and active so i don't even care to give them a call or reply. Uber CS folks are idiots - to say the least.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dens said:


> Couldn't agree more. I've sent couple of canceled minor ride attempts report and here what i got... (see attached)
> p.s. Checked my driver app and it still up and active so i don't even care to give them a call or reply. Uber CS folks are idiots - to say the least.


Lol, not surprising at all


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

If you don't take the kid and the parents complain then you risk deactivation. If you take the kid then you get paid yet risk deactivation.

Solution seems simple.


----------



## Uberlife2 (Sep 20, 2016)

YOU IDIOTS
Ha best


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Uber should at least create 'Report Minor Ride' in help menu to make it easy for both of us. Their stupid CS as..0ls can deactivate your account or put it on hold for many days just for reporting the minor. I'm sure there are many thousand rides taken by minors each and every day. All those thousands kids are riding uninsured. Uber don't care nor our brilliant government and kids parents are not far behind.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> Copy/paste that exchange to Uber's Twitter account, and also to Dara's Twitter. The last thing they want right now is to be viewed as incompetent and impersonal.


Hell ya, this is the best advice. The only way you will get an answer is to post it on social media where they will be scared others will see it and spread it. Make them apologize to you.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Did the Uber Team ask how young the Chimpanzee was?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

NEVER EVER, NO NEVER COMMUNICATE *ANYTHING* WITH FUBER!!!


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


You need to somehow get this to The Today Show. Whether you can comment on their sting operation video post or you email it to them with a link to their little sting operation. They need to realize they are placing blame on the wrong people



UberBeemer said:


> Their specialized team is a room full of chimpanzees with typewriters.


 LMAO this is awesome. I once told them, I know the advance support team does not exist. You know the advance support team doesn't exist. If they do, they must be out in the field playing with their unicorns. At this point I don't even care if the freakin Unicorn responds but someone needs to respond


The Gift of Fish said:


> No, it's important to document that the pax was a child / drunk / abusive or whatever just in case a false complaint comes in later from the pax. That's the only reason to do it.


 while I absolutely agree with this and I do the same, when it comes down to it, they're going to save their own butts and that email is going to disappear. Poof there is no record the driver reported anything


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> STOP
> WRITING
> EMAILS
> AND
> ...


+1

IT will take you a little bit more time and cause a lot less frustration... CALL!!! Do not deal with the copy and paste douchbags that get $1/day to respond to you...


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I think from now on I will only communicate by them by email so that there is a record of everything. For all I know the phone support moron may have logged the support incident as me having reported myself as having transported a child. Who knows.


If you have your dash cam on and it record audio as well as visual, you can call them on speakerphone and get the whole conversation recorded. You can also turn one of the cameras to make sure it catches you using the phone to contact them so that there is verification as to who you were actually talking to.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I had something remarkably similar on Lyft a year ago. Woman comes to the car with 2 little kids and no car seats. I reported her for no car seats, and seconds later I am notified by Lyft that my account has been flagged, accused of transporting kid without a car seat. I look over at the woman, who doesn't have a phone in her hand, and I knew it was not her.

I am done reporting, it's just gonna get me terminated.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Clearly, Uber wants drivers to stfu and take minors.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

We are disposable assets, who can be replaced by at least 5 new drivers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> You need to somehow get this to The Today Show. Whether you can comment on their sting operation video post or you email it to them with a link to their little sting operation. They need to realize they are placing blame on the wrong people


I contacted the Today show and forwarded them this, and asked them to contact me. I'm not holding out much hope though - "Uber drivers are putting your child at risk!" is much more sensationalist than "Uber doesn't age-check its passengers".


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

I don’t know if it’s worth it to you but you may want to Tweet this to Uber. With attachments. The Uber Twitter account (and most companies) is mainted by an English speaking person based in the US. These people are in marketing. Their main goal is not to make the company look bad. 

They tend to respond very quickly and will let you jump over the idiots in India and the Philippines. I use this tactic with every company and it allways works. If they don’t respond I Tweet it again. They always respond after that.

Twitter is the 2018 version of “I would like to speak to a manager”


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jefferson DDBY said:


> I don't know if it's worth it to you but you may want to Tweet this to Uber. With attachments. The Uber Twitter account (and most companies) is mainted by an English speaking person based in the US. These people are in marketing. Their main goal is not to make the company look bad.
> 
> They tend to respond very quickly and will let you jump over the idiots in India and the Philippines. I use this tactic with every company and it allways works. If they don't respond I Tweet it again. They always respond after that.
> 
> Twitter is the 2018 version of "I would like to speak to a manager"


I don't use Twitter but if anybody wants to post the app support conversation to it that would be fine by me.


----------



## Ramblin' Rose (Sep 12, 2018)

DocT said:


> We are disposable assets, who can be replaced by at least 5 new drivers.


Kind a like truck drivers. That industry has the same mind set. I drove for 9 yrs.


----------



## dallasdriver777 (Feb 20, 2017)

suggestions
refuse to pick-up minor, do not let them in you vehicle, under any circumstance (you have more to lose than driving for uber)
take screen shot of the pick-up request
do not cancel ride. if you use the unaccompanied minor button, the trip will be removed & you will need to call support to get a cancellation fee (18 to 20 min each time)
tell minor to cancel, (you get cancellation fee)
be prepared to receive a nasty call from the parents (they think uber is the new nanny service)
if they do not cancel wait till program says (cancel if no show) you get the cancellation fee. i got 5 x $4.00 from the same rider in 15 min
uber does not have a formal method to report unaccompanied minors, my guess is that this is a big ride generator , have seen as many as 15 children waiting for uber rides at a junior high school, one of mine was even a scheduled pick-up
my last one was at a jr high at 10 pm


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


You realize that Lyft and Uber are using A.I. for their email system, right? That's why it writes so weird, and often gives odd responses to more nuanced questions. I'm sure a human takes over if the conversation goes long or has certain key words in it. Absolutely convinced they are using A.I.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Can you cancel a minor in a different way that doesn’t lead to you inadvertently reporting yourself as a child abductor?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

This is just Ubers way of teaching you a lesson. They don't want you to complain about underage kids travelling alone. The proof is the nonsensical communications sent by Uber regarding this incident. They figure they will wear you down with incoherent responses and threaten you with deactivation for scouring the streets looking for underage kids to party with. Yes, they take these claims seriously! Lol....


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Whenever an unaccompanied minor tries to ride in my car, I always make sure to ask their age, then politely cancel their trip. Then, I report it in writing to the rideshare app. However, I find that, since Uber overhauled its app, it is too difficult—and probably impossible—to file such reports for cancelled trips.

With the previous app, the canceled trips would appear in my overall list of trips. Then, I could select the canceled trip in question, select the Help option, and send a note about what happened. Now, however, the canceled trips do not appear in my list of trips at all. Also, I find it difficult to find the place in the app to report any trip problems.

As for Uber Support, I strongly prefer to communicate with them in writing. I find that, on the phone, there is too much miscommunication. Even written correspondence does not always truly resolve the issue because Uber tends to respond to everything using preconcocted, cookie-cutter statements.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

It takes a while to figure it out, but its still there. They are making it challenging. They now discourage us from cancelling underage riders. It's disgusting.


----------



## RIchB_IV (Feb 28, 2017)

I bet support get paid better than we do just for copying and pasting same thing over and over again.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

BigBadJohn said:


> This is just Ubers way of teaching you a lesson. They don't want you to complain about underage kids travelling alone. The proof is the nonsensical communications sent by Uber regarding this incident. They figure they will wear you down with incoherent responses and threaten you with deactivation for scouring the streets looking for underage kids to party with. Yes, they take these claims seriously! Lol....


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Unkar's Muffins said:


> You realize that Lyft and Uber are using A.I. for their email system, right? That's why it writes so weird, and often gives odd responses to more nuanced questions. I'm sure a human takes over if the conversation goes long or has certain key words in it. Absolutely convinced they are using A.I.


Whoever wrote that AI stuff isn't very good at it. I've made much better stuff as an amateur around 15 years ago.


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Moral of the story, don't report an underage kid again. If their parents can't keep tabs on them, then the parents have to endure the trauma when something bad happens. It's out of your hands. If you ever get a complaint against you, all you need to say is, "I asked their age, they told me 18, and off we went." Next.


try a no-show, because the account owner never showed up


----------



## town528 (Jul 4, 2016)

I had the same experience until I realized the texts are computer generated. You were arguing with a computer. After several attempts I finally got a live person to review my concern and that solved it. When I read the OP's post I laughed because he was going back and forth with something that made no sense. Too big to care, too big to be human.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> No, I think from now on I will only communicate by them by email so that there is a record of everything. For all I know the phone support moron may have logged the support incident as me having reported myself as having transported a child. Who knows.


Actually, I believe that is why Uber set-up the CS line, specifically b/c email left a well defined paper trail. The good news is, at least in Texas its a one party state when it comes to recording a call. The one call I should have recorded, but didn't, was when I was talking to CS and they told me Uber doesn't pay surges at the airport. Now I know Uber tries really really hard to NOT pay surges from the airport, but I didn't know it was their policy. By the end of the call the fare was adjusted to reflect a 1.3 surge. Of course the graphic probably was 1.8 surge, but regardless of where you are if the graphic says 1.8 I feel lucky to get Uber to pay a 1.3 anyway.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Not that I doubt you at all because, Uber is Uber, but where did you find this out? I'm interested in finding out more about it


Actually I remember one of the folks at a Green Light Hub saying that's exactly how their email works. They even said the best way to circumvent this and get a live person is to toss in a few F-bombs.



UberAdrian said:


> Can you cancel a minor in a different way that doesn't lead to you inadvertently reporting yourself as a child abductor?


This has been added as one of the reasons you can select when you cancel a ride, that and "No car seat" I believe. I've never had to use it but I'm glad its there.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

dens said:


> Couldn't agree more. I've sent couple of canceled minor ride attempts report and here what i got... (see attached)
> Seem like they just sending random response scripts without even getting into the root cause of reported issues.
> 
> p.s. Checked my driver app and it still up and active so i don't even care to give them a call or reply. Uber CS folks are idiots - to say the least.


Looks like the left hand is doin' the right hand.

.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

Oh man. This is typical Uber. You tell them one story and it's like they are not even hearing what you are saying. You keep responding to the email chain but each time it is a different rep who does nothing to help. You are lucky OP. If this was me, at the end, they say ,"thank you and have a nice day, this issue has now been marked resolved". Like wtf, the issue is not resolved, do you idiots even read the email chain, smh.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If I can’t resolve a serious issue within 24 hours I go to the GLH. Uber has plenty of drivers. The loss of your services because they are morons doesn’t bother them.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Yooper said:


> try a no-show, because the account owner never showed up


Sometimes the underage request is the account holder. Therefore "Fraudulent Account" needs to be included with "Unaccompanied Minor" complaint.


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Could be. Also, obviously it's not a good idea to have non-English speaking CSRs trying to work with and provide assistance to English speaking drivers.
> 
> And, yes, I don't think they do things purposely badly.
> 
> View attachment 258476


I love the Sixth Sense thing!



The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


Exactly what are you objecting to in being asked to transport children? That you want to be right in that "they don't have an account"? Of course they don't have an account.

I've driven a few children, after picking them up from the custody of a teacher or parent. What's the problem?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

shirleyujest said:


> Exactly what are you objecting to in being asked to transport children?


I despise children. Nasty little things.


> That you want to be right in that "they don't have an account"? Of course they don't have an account.


Yes, they do. Lots of kids have Uberlyft accounts.


> I've driven a few children, after picking them up from the custody of a teacher or parent. What's the problem?


Exactly. You picked them up from the custody of a teacher or parent... and took them into _your_ custody. There are many reasons not to do this.


----------



## onionhead (Aug 20, 2016)

they use Albert Einstein AI to reply to those messages. keywords like 'minor' will flag and trigger templates written for the general situation.


----------



## mikeslemonade (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for killing the business. Minors make up for a percentage of rides.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

And a % of the sexual assult lawsuits!!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

onionhead said:


> keywords like 'minor' will flag and trigger templates written for the general situation.


I'm going to use the word, "younglings," from now on in all correspondence with Uber.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

DocT said:


> I'm going to use the word, "younglings," from now on in all correspondence with Uber.


Can we say "short person"??!!


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Can we say "short person"??!!


Errr....vertically challenged?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

DocT said:


> I'm going to use the word, "younglings," from now on in all correspondence with Uber.


Li'l sprogs works well.

.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Just happened to another driver here as well:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-“support”-is-so-bad.284609/#post-4317331


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> I don't think they purposely flipped it on you, I think their reporting system may not have a preset option.


They did the same thing to me... and in my case it was worse, because the mom was outside with the kid and I TOLD her... but I don't think she spoke English. Guess who probably for a bad rating?

So then I asked Uber, who had by this point sent me multiple deactivation threats, about at least making sure I didn't get a negative review. Their response was a long email chain explain the review system.

Like I said... their support is awful.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> STOP
> WRITING
> EMAILS
> AND
> ...


Yep. I had two back to back underage and no safety seat. Both were going to the same place based on the school uniforms. I refused both and cancelled indicating the reason. IIRC, on the first I jumped the gun and cancelled before 5 minutes. Kicking myself, I made sure to wait out the 5 on the second. In both cases I indicated the reason when canceling in the app.
So, with two back to back cancellations both to the same destination, I wasn't absolutely sure which pax it was who falsely reported me for destination discrimination. I described both situations, and also pointed out that I had DF on, so in fact both were a desirable destination for me. That and the magic words "dashcam footage available" and I never heard anything more about it other than acknowledgement and thanks for explaining the situation. No review. No 2-day penalty box.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> Moral of the story, don't report an underage kid again. If their parents can't keep tabs on them, then the parents have to endure the trauma when something bad happens. It's out of your hands. If you ever get a complaint against you, all you need to say is, "I asked their age, they *told me 18*, and off we went." Next.


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

Uber customer service reps who take complaints from riders always take the side of the riders regarding service dogs, minors, visually impaired, physically impaired, or families without child seats. Uber will deactivate your driver account or decrease your fare for the trip in question until you convince you are in the right and the rider was in the wrong. I had a rider complain that I gave him a bad ride and Uber zeroed his fare until I defended myself and Uber reinstated my fare pay to $29. I have driven riders in high school (14-17 years-old), riders with small cute dogs, and families with small children without child seats because I cannot afford any riders to make false accusations to shut down my driver account. Twice my driver account was deactivated: one time a rider told Uber I did not look like my photo in their app and another time when Uber changed from their prior background investigation company to Checkr and drivers had to be reinvestigated. I had to give permission for Uber to check my background again and wait a day until they turned my account back on.


----------



## 142605 (Mar 4, 2018)

I really don’t understand what Uber expects us to to do. The other day I had a request a block from a high school. I get there and there are two kids waiting with backpacks. I tell them we aren’t allowed to pick up anyone under 18 and he says “I’m 18” in his deepest voice. What am I supposed to do? Argue with him? Ask for ID?


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Why would customer support located in countries that have entire families ^^ riding on motorcycles care about passangers in the states having car seats for kids or adults with minors? Sure the email support is canned responses, but the phone support is a live person from these places, just think what they are saying each time they get a call about this.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

When you get into accident with said child, child terribly injured, age of child under 18, Uber insurance denies payment for child because child under 18 was unaccompanied minor, driver clearly violated Uber Policy which prohibits drivers from starting trip with unaccompanied minor. Now the lawsuit a


Authority said:


> I really don't understand what Uber expects us to to do. The other day I had a request a block from a high school. I get there and there are two kids waiting with backpacks. I tell them we aren't allowed to pick up anyone under 18 and he says "I'm 18" in his deepest voice. What am I supposed to do? Argue with him? Ask for ID?


Yes. Ask for ID as per UBERS POLICY regarding unaccompanied minors. Don't risk getting into accident or worse with underage rider. The consequences could last a lifetime.....


----------



## Moo Moo (May 11, 2015)

I do not understand why minor children under 18 can take public transportation such as the bus or subway by themselves to/from school, or take taxis, but they are not allowed to ride without an adult for Uber or Lyft rides? Uber is losing money by not accepting rides to transport children to/from school. Uber is so proud of their background investigations of their drivers so what is the problem of transporting minor children?


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Moo Moo said:


> I do not understand why minor children under 18 can take public transportation such as the bus or subway by themselves to/from school, or take taxis, but they are not allowed to ride without an adult for Uber or Lyft rides? Uber is losing money by not accepting rides to transport children to/from school. Uber is so proud of their background investigations of their drivers so what is the problem of transporting minor children?


Just going to throw this out there. Parents of child have financial problems, order Uber for "Suzie" after ride parent suddenly notices "Suzie" acting "funny" and now driver finds him/herself a defendant in a fabricated sexual assult lawsuit that will take months to prove your innocence if ever even with dashcam support. Uber abandons driver as driver violated policy regarding minors and quietly pays off the family as to keep this situation out of the media. Ubers Lawyers have thought this one through.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

Moo Moo said:


> I do not understand why minor children under 18 can take public transportation such as the bus or subway by themselves to/from school, or take taxis, but they are not allowed to ride without an adult for Uber or Lyft rides? Uber is losing money by not accepting rides to transport children to/from school. Uber is so proud of their background investigations of their drivers so what is the problem of transporting minor children?


Insurance


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Pusher said:


> View attachment 260016
> 
> just think what they are saying each time they get a call about this.


आप अपनी मोटरबाइक, रोहित पर कितने लोग फिट बैठ सकते हैं?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


I hope you get some press coverage on this situation. It needs to be resolved and Uber doesn't seem up to the task.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

HotUberMess said:


> STOP
> WRITING
> EMAILS
> AND
> ...


If you've read "Catch-22" you might understand what these poor people have to deal with, considering who they work for...


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> *I reported a minor trying to get a ride to Uber; Uber responds by threatening me with deactivation*


I'm betting your local news station would love this story.

Then, when they say...

_"It was a mix-up. One of our support representatives misunderstood."_

...direct them to what has to be dozens (hundreds?) of other drivers who it happened to right here - myself included.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KenLV said:


> I'm betting your local news station would love this story.
> 
> Then, when they say...
> 
> ...


It's not sensationalist enough for media to be interested, unfortunately. I did send all the information in my original post to the Today show in response to their video on "Uber drivers are putting your children at risk", but I got no response. "Uber refuses to address an issue" just isn't interesting enough, whereas blaming drivers apparently is.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


lol
you do realize you are arguing back and forth with an email-AI-bot



The Gift of Fish said:


> Did they threaten to fire you too?
> 
> I always report it. Once, a rejected child filed a false report against me, resulting in a temporary suspension while Uber "investigated". I had already reported the child, so that probably helped get my account turned back on. I offered to supply dashcam video to show that the child was a liar, but they didn't want to see it.


when you report the under age pax attempting to take the ride, you need to put in all your complaints that the underage pax attempted to take the ride but you refused the ride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Ardery said:


> lol
> you do realize you are arguing back and forth with an email-AI-bot


lol

They are template responses (Uber calls them "macros", but they are fired off by people, according to CSRs and others who have posted on here. For more info, see:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/hell...ager-ask-me-anything.62928/page-4#post-859131


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

How do you know for certain that member was actual CSR for Uber? Because member screen name? 
Just curious


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> How do you know for certain that member was actual CSR for Uber? Because member screen name?
> Just curious


This particular one claimed to be an Uber Ops manager, but there have been others. There was a poster on here called Happy Typist, who was generally regarded to be the CSR that she claimed to be. She was a US-based CSR whose job was offshore to the Phillipines. Anyway, she also confirmed that CSRs read the support requests and then respond by sending a pre-written template email from a library of responses.

They're not robots; it's not a case of C3PO sitting there doling out not responses or some bot program as Ardery et al believe. They are actual people with response quotas to fulfill, selecting answers from menus without bothering to understand the query.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/pax-reported-me-in-an-accident.270646/page-2#post-4116249


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Interesting for sure. Nonetheless they sure "act" like robots with the process of sending canned templete responses. Not too much difference other than Jane is getting a payceck and vacation and holiday pay and so on and on and on and on.......


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BigBadJohn said:


> Interesting for sure. Nonetheless they sure "act" like robots with the process of sending canned templete responses. Not too much difference other than Jane is getting a payceck and vacation and holiday pay and so on and on and on and on.......


This post of hers covers their use of template responses:

https://uberpeople.net/xfa-blog-entry/navigating-uber-support.55/

From her blog:

_"*The First Response*

Yes, we used canned answers. This helps keep response times shorter since we don't have to hand type every single response, some of which can be very long if we're explaining a process or policy. Sometimes one of these wrong responses has the answer you're looking for but it's buried under some other information that isn't quite relevant so reading the entire message will help. Sadly, you may receive a pre-written response that has absolutely nothing to do with your question. When you respond to this, your best bet is to state your question again rather than saying that's not what you're asking. This is extra work but overseas agents have a tendency to send out the same macro over and over unless you clarify what you need"_

The above is exactly what happened to me in the case of the underage pax. And just about every time any driver contacts support.

The difference for me between the reality of humans using pre-written template responses and some kind of bot program as fantasised by Ardery etc is that I would expect humans should be capable of providing quality support, whereas I would not expect an AI program to be.

And yes, as you say, Jane is getting a paycheck etc and should therefore be earning her money.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> it's not a case of C3PO sitting there doling out not responses or some bot program as Ardery et al believe. They are actual people with response quotas to fulfill, selecting answers from menus without bothering to understand the query.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/pax-reported-me-in-an-accident.270646/page-2#post-4116249


THERE'S A BOT CALLED
"ARDERY?"

Cool!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

You are too nice, after the second automated email I usually start dropping F-bombs.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

I have only read the first two pages so far.

This reminds me of a sci-fi story written back when computers had punch cards. It started with someone in a book of the month club getting sent the wrong book, and it ended with him being executed for murdering an author who was already dead.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

notmyfavoritething said:


> This reminds me of a sci-fi story written back when computers had punch cards. It started with someone in a book of the month club getting sent the wrong book, and it ended with him being executed for murdering an author who was already dead.


Don't give Uber any ideas!!


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Man, this is just great. Very encouraging. I have had similar experiences. If they really did not want us to transport minors...
*1) They would stop giving minors Rideshare accounts*
2) They would provide a cancel reason selection - "passenger was an unaccompanied minor."
3) They would not make the process of cancelling so frustrating.

Just cancel the trip. they cannot rate you if you cancel and put do not charge the passenger. Heck, they claim they cannot find the rider if you cannot provide them the name when you call in. Or so they say.

Another reason not to drive 19 minutes in the morning to pick up someone, that might be a 16 year old late for school.
or a parent that does not want to put the baby in a seat so they can drive the older one to school.

I believe most of the people who review these are in Malaysia. They *often* do not listen very well and are payed on quantity, not quality. To avoid escalating, they will fake a way to end the ticket... with out any concern for you and your well being. This has been my experience in several different jobs and service calls to these kind of call centers. It is really not funny when they repeat back what you have stated clearly... and it has NOTHING to do with what you were saying... (It is hard not to get angry with them or hang up.)

That two minute wait they ask of you... does anything really happen? I have heard it is a scam to give the caller time to relax and feel like something is being done, really they are just answering another call.

Uber could also find a way to make it work.

What is the quickest and effective way to log these events for CYA so we can move on. If we get several rides immediately after, it is like impossible to remember every detail.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Wraiththe said:


> 2) They would provide a cancel reason selection - "passenger was an unaccompanied minor."


Not sure about iOS version, but the Android version has the unaccompanied minor option. Unfortunately, in my experience, using the unaccompanied minor option will not pay you the cancel fee, even if you wait out the 5-min timer.

note: my screenshot below is from January of this year. But the options are all in there with the new app.


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

Maybe I missed it and it was a good thing based on what you say about being deactivated... but I did not see it.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

DocT said:


> Not sure about iOS version, but the Android version has the unaccompanied minor option. Unfortunately, in my experience, using the unaccompanied minor option will not pay you the cancel fee, even if you wait out the 5-min timer.
> 
> note: my screenshot below is from January of this year. But the options are all in there with the new app.
> View attachment 260918


iOS has that as well. I have been paid the cancellation fee before, but that does not stop them from rerequesting and getting another driver to pick them up. I pulled up a block and watched another driver pick the kid up right after I canceled on him and reported to Uber that he was a unaccompanied minor.

This is part of the problem! With the high turn over ratio, there are always going to be drivers willing to continue to pick up minors and those without car seats. Uber's tactic of intimidation to the new drivers with the rating system in place only makes it worse since the newbies feel the pressure to make these sort of pick ups.

The high school aged kids are one thing, but what gets me are the middle school kids and elementary aged kids.

Two cases: last spring I got a pool request and when I arrived at location there was a child around 10 yrs old standing outside, but it was bus pick up time so I figured he was waiting for the bus. As I am sitting waiting for the timer to run down he comes over and knocks on the window. I crack it and he says he is my ride. I say nope I can't take you, so he yells upstairs to his mom on the third floor who starts yelling down at me to take him. She was swearing like a sailor on leave that I was to take him since it was my "job".

I let the timer run down - cancel and report... pull up and 5 minutes later another driver picks the kid up. For the next two days I get the same request , I figure Easy cancelation fee so why not.. second day exact same thing happens, get the cancel fee- report again- watch another driver pick him up... third day on the way to get over there again mom cancels, but after 2 min so get the fee again..

The other was a request by a girl, the address is a Dunkin Doughnut so I am thinking a morning commuter heading to work. Nope a young lady around 13 yrs old with two freinds. As I am waiting for the 5 min timer to run out I explain to the girls that I can not take them and she says to me that she gets a ride everyday from "all the other drivers". Cancel - report- get fee.. but I am in that area most mornings at that time and have seen other drivers pick her up still.

This is the problem -> Uber knows that the "next guy" will do it regardless of those of us who will not. The practice of intimidation of the new driver and those who for whatever reason feel no reason not to since all they see is a fare and one step closer to quest will always encourage someone to continue to skirt around the rules and law in most places. They bank on this and look at it as a revenue maker, just look at all the Uber/Lyft cars pulling out of high schools each day in the morning and afternoon.

Technology has not only made people dumber, lazy, and entitled in many cases. It has for the most part discouraged many kids from wanting to get their license. I know they have made it a bit harder to get and placed more rules on kids to get one, but when I was 16 I couldn't wait to get mine. Today with Uber and Lyft I have noticed more and more kids and young adults holding off getting theirs. I have talked with my kids freinds and nephews and nieces and they have all said the same thing. Why should they when they can just order a ride and 9/10 times regardless of them being a minor a driver will take them.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

I asked a Va state trooper what the law is in Virginia, he didn't know but offered to find out for me.
He called me about an hour later & said there's no law against picking up unaccompanied minors at least not yet. He said there're working on it & there will be soon. 
He also recommended following Ubers policy & not picking up minors.


----------



## Pusher (Mar 7, 2017)

This article from Chicago explains why they don't enforce it , BUT have it in the TOS

*Underage Rideshare: Too Young to Ride-But Doing it Anyway*


> *So why have such rules, if they are ignored by riders and drivers alike?*
> 
> *"The rule is very well crafted to fit into their legal objectives," Greening says. "What they want to make sure is that there is not some kind of law passed against the use of their app involving strict background checks, involving fingerprints, and by making the application available only to adults, they can get around some of those requirements."*
> 
> ...


*
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nb...passengers-investigation-483277141.html?amp=y*

Once again Uber's way of looking the other way to get around regulations other transportation services have to follow.

The honeymoon period for them is fast coming to an end and they are going to be having to follow regulations other transportation companies have to follow. Hiding behind the "technology company" excuse isn't going to fly much longer.


----------



## NewJerseyFlyer (Sep 5, 2018)

Similar situation here. Difference mine was a dashcam. Reported an incident and told them it was all good as I had cameras.....


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

UberBeemer said:


> Their specialized team is a room full of chimpanzees with typewriters.


That would suggest that given enough time and enough of them they would write a meaningful reply or the complete works of Shakespeare. Chimps maybe, but not ever happening with Team Rohit.



DocT said:


> Not sure about iOS version, but the Android version has the unaccompanied minor option. Unfortunately, in my experience, using the unaccompanied minor option will not pay you the cancel fee, even if you wait out the 5-min timer.
> 
> note: my screenshot below is from January of this year. But the options are all in there with the new app.
> View attachment 260918


You have to wait out the 5 mins then Rider No Show them. (An adult rider you agreed to pickup didn't show). If parents complain Uber let u keep the fee and refund the parents.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

NewJerseyFlyer said:


> View attachment 261343
> Similar situation here. Difference mine was a dashcam. Reported an incident and told them it was all good as I had cameras.....


It would be helpful, which of course means Uber/Lyft won't do it, but it would be helpful if they'd simply put in the already comprehensive TOS that all pax already agree to, add that their activities may be recorded when riding.

They sure as hell cover their own assess in there, why not a little CYA for us?

^^^^^^^^Rhetorical^^^^^^^^


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

KenLV said:


> It would be helpful, which of course means Uber/Lyft won't do it, but it would be helpful if they'd simply put in the already comprehensive TOS that all pax already agree to, add that their activities may be recorded when riding.
> 
> They sure as hell cover their own assess in there, why not a little CYA for us?
> 
> ^^^^^^^^Rhetorical^^^^^^^^


Gonna answer anyway. 'Cos we're employed when it suits them and ICs when it doesn't


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

DollarFree said:


> You have to wait out the 5 mins then Rider No Show them. (An adult rider you agreed to pickup didn't show). If parents complain Uber let u keep the fee and refund the parents.


Yes, I am well aware of the 5-min wait time and CXL fee for the RNS. I was pointing out that all the other CXL options will not yield a CXL fee. What I do instead is talk to the unaccompanied minor until 2+ minutes have elapsed, and tell them to cancel. If they refuse to cancel, I continue to explain the TOS of their end and my contractual agreement with Uber/Lyft and the CPUC regulations. Basically, I'm trying to eat up the timer and bore them to death until they cancel to get rid of me, else when my 5-min is up, I Cancel > RNS, and then submit a report of the unaccompanied minor and unpair request. Simple cut&paste text.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DocT said:


> Yes, I am well aware of the 5-min wait time and CXL fee for the RNS. I was pointing out that all the other CXL options will not yield a CXL fee. What I do instead is talk to the unaccompanied minor until 2+ minutes have elapsed, and tell them to cancel. If they refuse to cancel, I continue to explain the TOS of their end and my contractual agreement with Uber/Lyft and the CPUC regulations. Basically, I'm trying to eat up the timer and bore them to death until they cancel to get rid of me, else when my 5-min is up, I Cancel > RNS, and then submit a report of the unaccompanied minor and unpair request. Simple cut&paste text.


I once got $5 for selecting "no car seat" but that was just an anomaly.


----------



## notmyfavoritething (Jun 25, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I once got $5 for selecting "no car seat" but that was just an anomaly.


It is such nonsense that you get paid for one thing and not the other. Your time was all wasted equally.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I once got $5 for selecting "no car seat" but that was just an anomaly.


I have *always *gotten paid the cancel fee when choosing no car seat or unaccompanied minor.

*You still must wait out the 5 minutes though.*


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

KenLV said:


> I have *always *gotten paid the cancel fee when choosing no car seat or unaccompanied minor.
> 
> *You still must wait out the 5 minutes though.*


What if I told you there is a way to get paid without waiting?


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When you no show a child, it's a good idea to report it to Uber in case the child files a false report in retaliation. I phoned Uber support to report it, which started the following exchange. Where do they _find _these people, Morons R Us?
> 
> View attachment 258456
> 
> ...


uber lost $5 billion last year for a reason

they will be gone soon

treat their drivers like slaves

run away as fast as you can

uber sucks and you know it

they pay you slave wages and treat you like shit

just wait until someone hits your car

fake insurance, no rental car, no lost wages, nada

there is a reason they lost $5 billion last year


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Uber Dog said:


> uber lost $5 billion last year for a reason
> 
> they will be gone soon
> 
> ...


Got it; thanks.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What if I told you there is a way to get paid without waiting?


And????


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What if I told you there is a way to get paid without waiting?


Is there a particular procedure or technique to get this knowledge of '*the* *way*' from you, without waiting?

Or is this something to do with John 14:6?

The Gift of Fish said -
"I am the way, and the truth and the life. No one comes to the *way* except through me."

.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Is there a particular procedure or technique to get this knowledge of '*the* *way*' from you, without waiting?
> .


I'm still working out pricing options.


----------



## Uber Dog (Aug 17, 2018)

if you think uber is a good job you are an idiot

how do they manage to loose $5 billion a year when they take half the fare for doing nothing


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Uber Dog said:


> if you think uber is a good job you are an idiot
> 
> how do they manage to loose $5 billion a year when they take half the fare for doing nothing


They're on a really bad losing streak?

.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

DocT said:


> Yes, I am well aware of the 5-min wait time and CXL fee for the RNS. I was pointing out that all the other CXL options will not yield a CXL fee. What I do instead is talk to the unaccompanied minor until 2+ minutes have elapsed, and tell them to cancel. If they refuse to cancel, I continue to explain the TOS of their end and my contractual agreement with Uber/Lyft and the CPUC regulations. Basically, I'm trying to eat up the timer and bore them to death until they cancel to get rid of me, else when my 5-min is up, I Cancel > RNS, and then submit a report of the unaccompanied minor and unpair request. Simple cut&paste text.


Safer not to spend 5 mins "grooming" a minor.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What if I told you there is a way to get paid without waiting?


 I'm listening...


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

DollarFree said:


> That would suggest that given enough time and enough of them they would write a meaningful reply or the complete works of Shakespeare. Chimps maybe, but not ever happening with Team Rohit.
> 
> You have to wait out the 5 mins then Rider No Show them. (An adult rider you agreed to pickup didn't show). If parents complain Uber let u keep the fee and refund the parents.


And you use the term "Adult" loosely


DollarFree said:


> Safer not to spend 5 mins "grooming" a minor.


Like Hillary would say " ya mean like with a hairbrush?"


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

A week or so ago and two different sets of minors try to order a ride. Turned both down. Called Uber on both and each time was told that I was unmatched. I pushed the issue further and explained they needed to take action against the minors account. The one set if minirs was trying to order a ride at 1am to Wawa.

Hung up with support after being assured I would need unmatched and they were investigating the account.

An hour later I get a ping from the same group of kids that wanted to go to Wawa earlier. I call Uber support and there is no record of me being unmatched for the second group of minors or it even being reported.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

UberDrew said:


> A week or so ago and two different sets of minors try to order a ride. Turned both down. Called Uber on both and each time was told that I was unmatched. I pushed the issue further and explained they needed to take action against the minors account. The one set if minirs was trying to order a ride at 1am to Wawa.
> 
> Hung up with support after being assured I would need unmatched and they were investigating the account.
> 
> An hour later I get a ping from the same group of kids that wanted to go to Wawa earlier. I call Uber support and there is no record of me being unmatched for the second group of minors or it even being reported.


DAMN CHIMPANZEES


----------



## Wraiththe (Nov 26, 2017)

UberDrew said:


> An hour later I get a ping from the same group of kids that wanted to go to Wawa earlier. I call Uber support and there is no record of me being unmatched for the second group of minors or it even being reported.


I am 99% convinced that the support people are slaves beaten and working for rice bowls... in order to be productive they have to just find a simple out to mark a ticket complete... so they just pick a few random go to items to complete and end a ticket when they become difficult or time consuming... or they can't understand it. They don't give a crap. I have been nice... I will be nice, but they are getting 1's if I sense any mishandling or poor work ethics. Uber needs to know they suck if they suck.


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

Wraiththe said:


> I am 99% convinced that the support people are slaves beaten and working for rice bowls... in order to be productive they have to just find a simple out to mark a ticket complete... so they just pick a few random go to items to complete and end a ticket when they become difficult or time consuming... or they can't understand it. They don't give a crap. I have been nice... I will be nice, but they are getting 1's if I sense any mishandling or poor work ethics. Uber needs to know they suck if they suck.


I just assume ube knows they suck and don't care.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

UberDrew said:


> I just assume ube knows they suck and don't care.


It's not that they don't care it's intentional, they hope you'll get so frustrated that you'll give up.
It works most of the time. 
For driver's as well as pax.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

Here's a screen shot of my cancellation options...No Unaccompied Minor Option.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

BillGsa said:


> Here's a screen shot of my cancellation options...No Unaccompied Minor Option.
> Mines the same. Uber makes us go thru flaming circus hoops to inform them of Unaccompanied Minor. It's ridiculous.
> View attachment 262229


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I'm still working out pricing options.


Still waiting!!


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

Off to a good start this week 1st ping 16 year old girl


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberDrew said:


> A week or so ago and two different sets of minors try to order a ride. Turned both down. Called Uber on both and each time was told that I was unmatched. I pushed the issue further and explained they needed to take action against the minors account. The one set if minirs was trying to order a ride at 1am to Wawa.
> 
> Hung up with support after being assured I would need unmatched and they were investigating the account.
> 
> An hour later I get a ping from the same group of kids that wanted to go to Wawa earlier. I call Uber support and there is no record of me being unmatched for the second group of minors or it even being reported.


So take your cancel fee and move on.


----------



## UberDrew (May 15, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> So take your cancel fee and move on.


No thanks. I'll continue to hold Ubers feet to the fire on this. Thx tho.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

UberDrew said:


> No thanks. I'll continue to hold Ubers feet to the fire on this. Thx tho.


Should change your name to UberDonQuixote.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> So take your cancel fee and move on.


Pax comes out looked 20 so I didn't ask, start trip drop off is at a high school then I ask...16.
She cancelled the trip I get $3.75 fee, a little while later uber takes away the fee.
I call support he asked if I reported her for being underage, luckily I did. 
He reinstates a cancellation fee $2.25.
You have to report to get anything .


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BillGsa said:


> Pax comes out looked 20 so I didn't ask, start trip drop off is at a high school then I ask...16.
> She cancelled the trip I get $3.75 fee, a little while later uber takes away the fee.
> I call support he asked if I reported her for being underage, luckily I did.
> He reinstates a cancellation fee $2.25.
> You have to report to get anything .


I just looked up the rates.

Apparently Uber got wise to drivers asking paxes to cancel so as to not affect their cancellation rate.

If the pax does the cancellation, the rate is lower, which sucks.

Next time, make sure it takes 5 minutes from the time you arrive to when you determine you won't be taking the trip, and YOU cancel and make sure to put the reason why. If you cancel for cause, it will show on your cancel rate, but it doesn't count against you when they actually look at it.


----------



## BillGsa (Aug 17, 2018)

I thought she was old enough so I started the trip, once the trip is started I can't cancel I'd have to end it.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

BillGsa said:


> I thought she was old enough so I started the trip, once the trip is started I can't cancel I'd have to end it.


If you don't move the car, you can cancel the trip and not end it. No ratings in either direction.

You'll still want to report, though.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

BillGsa said:


> I thought she was old enough so I started the trip, once the trip is started I can't cancel I'd have to end it.


Wait! What are we talking about??


----------

